# drop in centile



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi

My baby is 4 weeks tomorrow.  She was 8lb3oz when born and on 75th centile, and lost almost all her 10%.  For the last few weeks she has been on the 50th centile.  She had regained it by this Monday and had actually put on 6oz in a week.  however, the health visitor came out today and is concerned because although ashe is now gaining weight, she has dropped to 25th centile.  She is going to visit again next week, and basically indicated that if she does not improve I will have to give her supplementary formula feeds.  She is currently bf on demand and is a good feeder generally.  I am really reluctant to do supplementary feeds as I feel that this will reduce my milk supply, and also have heard that the growth charts in red books are based on formula fed babies.  Do you have any suggestions for what I should do in this situation?

Thanks

Whirl


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi whirl, what you say about the general growth chart being designed for bottle fed babies is correct, it is and breast fed babies gain weight at a slower and steadier rate, if you feel that she is gaining weight steadily and is getting enough feed then stick to your guns and explain to your health visitor the reasons why you would like to continue to exclusively breast feed and see how it goes, you may well see and very steady climb on the growth chart, if at any point the feeding starts reducing/ you don't feel your producing enough milk or her weight stays the same or reduces at all then you may have to rethink your plan, but do explain your plan to your health visitor 

Lete know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Nic.  If I was concerned at all I would supplement, but she appears to be thriving as most of the time she is happy and content as she appears to be developing ie she is more alert, starting to smile and supporting her neck a lot more.  Will let you know how I get on next week.

Whirl


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok Hun she sound like she is doing great

Keep me informed

Nic 
Xx


----------



## Whirl (May 22, 2011)

Hi Nic

Just to let you know that Bethany gained 7oz this week and has stayed on 25th centile, so hv is happy and we do not have to try formula.  Thanks for all your help.

Whirl


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Great stuff I'm really pleased and that's a fab weight gain 

Nic
Xx


----------

